# KRISS Super V SMG



## RHFC_piper (13 Feb 2009)

So, I'm watching CSI NY today (nothing else on in the middle of the day) and they're discussing this Accurate SMG called the KRISS Super V (used in a bank robbery)... and I'm thinking; 'wow, CSI has gotten so wanting for substance that they're resorting to making up weapons to fit the story.'  It kinda disappointed me 'cause CSI is usually fairly decent about being accurate in the details of the crime (not so much for the technology to solve the crime, but whatever.)

So I decided to see if this KRISS thing exists... it does, and it's fairly impressive.



Here's a video from Future Weapons, and one from what looks like a Trade Show.

Here's the makers official site; KRISS-TDI

So, what's so great about the KRISS?  Well... it's an incredibly accurate .45 SMG... yes, I just used 'Accurate' and 'SMG' in the same sentence... and .45

There's a lot to read on these things, so I wont even try to sum it up here... if you're interested, take a look at this page, it has a lot of info.


The reason this interests me is because of the innovation of the design.  Here are some pics of the V-System which diverts the recoil away from the shooter, down towards the ground, to reduce muzzle climb... Impressive idea.






















I must say; I'm impressed...  

Any thoughts?


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Feb 2009)

This has had lots of play as of late in SAR. Interesting wpn.

I love getting my SAR in the mail  ;D

Wes


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Feb 2009)

I have shot it. It puts a lot of lead into a small area quickly. Muzzle rise is reduced, ROF is fast. Would be good for close protection teams who have a hankering for .45acp I have heard that it is not robust enough to use +P ammo, although I can't confirm that. The one thing I did not like was the HK type safety, with a separate selector for semi or auto mode. It's an interesting gun and I enjoyed my limited shoot (glad someone else was paying for the ammo) Other than the selector issue I found it comfortable to shoot, mind you I was in a indoor range.

Also it uses Glock mags which means you can find mags for it easily.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2009)

I think I remember seeing this SMG on Future Weapons, can't recall correctly though.


----------



## KevinB (17 Feb 2009)

Too bad they don't really work reliably.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2009)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Too bad they don't really work reliably.



Can you elaborate more on that I-6? or is it not open source.


----------



## KevinB (17 Feb 2009)

I got to see two that the company had at a demo, neither would go 2-3 rds without a stoppage, it was damn cold (well not Canadian cold  ) so that may have been a issue for them, but I still don't have a lot of faith.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2009)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I got to see two that the company had at a demo, neither would go 2-3 rds without a stoppage, it was damn cold (well not Canadian cold  ) so that may have been a issue for them, but I still don't have a lot of faith.



Ah ok, thx I-6. 

Could they had an ammo problems vice the cold weather?

EDITED TO ADD

Or maybe a combination of the two.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Feb 2009)

I am not sure how many they made, could be the Demo's are getting on. The one I used fed properly without any stoppages in the 1 hour I was on the range with 2 guns in use almost all of the time. Mind you this was an indoor range for the Shot show, so you can bet the guns were clean and well lubed. ammo was 230gr ball.

If I was filthy rich I would like one for a collection, defensive use not so sure.


----------

